# Moving Cats from Mexico to USA



## Karla75 (Feb 14, 2013)

After several years as a permanent resident in Mexico, I find myself in a situation where life just did an unexpected 180 so I'll be moving back to the US. I think I will just sell/give away my furniture in Mexico for fear it will cost more to move it (however, if you know of a not horribly expensive yet reliable way to move things from Mexico City to Rhode Island, I’m all ears!). 

Any tips on moving cats from Mexico to the US would be much appreciated. I do not have a car and will be traveling alone so I’m not too fond of driving by myself (In 2004, I drove from Arizona to Mexico City then back to Phoenix, with a companion, both ways), so the cats will likely have to go by plane unless there is some other option that doesn’t require my having to drive a car by myself. 

Thank you in advance for any advice you can offer!


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

We have only come South with our cats - but I thought at the time we came, the process was similar in both directions. I suppose one might 'get away with' simply driving pets across the border - but I would suspect it might not be so easy to 'skirt' the process via air. We had to visit the USDA at a local airport and had to have inspections/shots from a certified vet on the way down. I just entered 'usda boston airport' into google and it came up with (617) 565-7030. American Airlines has a pet transfer service - but their rate calculator only covers the US - to ship 3 cats from Miami to Boston would cost around $650 USD - I'd figure an origin of Mexico City would be somewhat more than that.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

As for the health and safety regulations for bringing cats into the USA, the official information is here.

Then the airline might have additional conditions or restrictions.


----------



## Rammstein (Jun 18, 2016)

maesonna said:


> As for the health and safety regulations for bringing cats into the USA, the official information is here.
> 
> Then the airline might have additional conditions or restrictions.


Thanks for the "official information" link. Sometimes I muse about going back to the USA but I would never go if I could not take my cats.


----------

